# Running N scale DC trains with a tablet using BlueRail



## GrapevineFlyer (Sep 7, 2015)

Here's a video running N scale DC trains with a tablet using BlueRail


----------



## PMOC (Oct 14, 2014)

Very interesting! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## flyingtomg (May 7, 2013)

Are there any articles or sites detailing how this works? I'd love to see how that box is wired.


----------



## GrapevineFlyer (Sep 7, 2015)

*Article on site with wiring diagram*

Here is a link to an article on the BlueRail site explaining how to wire this up:

http://bluerailtrains.com/2016/07/1...rains-and-lights-on-a-conventional-train-set/


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Can't see any advantage to conventional control other than the wireless aspect.


----------

